# New emersed setup w/questions



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I just setup a tub a week ago and am seeing what looks like white mildew on some of the crypts and the Ludwigia I put in. Was hoping for some suggestions for what I should do? i don't have a thermometer or humidity checker yet.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pictures would help, but mildew is not a good sign, your tub might be too wet. Fungus is a problem sometimes in emersed tubs, it can attack and kill plants. How high is your water line?


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I will get some pics up later today if I can. The water was almost up to the top of the soil so I just took some out. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sounds like things may be too humid. The checker can work, as can growing some _Hygrophila difformis_; if the humidity is too high, it will grow leaves that are shaped like submersed ones above water!


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice tip Cavan. Thanks I will put some in there.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> Sounds like things may be too humid. The checker can work, as can growing some _Hygrophila difformis_; if the humidity is too high, it will grow leaves that are shaped like submersed ones above water!


That's actually a really cool tip for an indicator... are there any other species that do that? Especially ones smaller than H. difformis?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't know of any, but it could work with _H. odora_ or a few others.


----------

